# BRAVA! A good read...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A Veterinarian Speaks Out on Peta and Westminster 


Permission to cross post! 

Thank you Libbye Miller DVM for stating: 

"Adorable mixed breeds" get cancer, epilepsy, allergies, heart 
disease, and orthopedic problems just like purebreds. I see it every 
day in my veterinary practice but mixed breed dogs aren't tracked like 
the purebreds so they have a reputation as "healthier" that is actually 
undeserved in many cases." 

It is so sad that a lot of folks, including young veterinarians these 
days, buy into the "hybrid vigor" baloney. The vet schools have been 
infiltrated by the Animal Rights Extremists, who are teaching them this 
junk science in order to push their agenda. 

All animals have a certain amount of genetic load, which is to say 
there is absolutely no animal without some genetic problem of some sort 
of another. Know anyone who wears glasses? Has allergies? Thyroid 
problems? Weak knees? Flat feet? A skin condition? Arthritis? A gap 
between their front teeth? These are all genetic imperfections. 

No human is genetically "clean." Neither is any individual of any 
species on earth. So this idea that dogs should not be bred because 
they might have a genetic problem, and that breeders are somehow "evil" 
for breeding them, is ridiculous. Every single individual of every single species has at least a few genetic conditions. 

To use PeTA's logic, all breeding of all kinds (including having human 
babies) should halt immediately. And to be honest, Ingrid Newkirk (the 
woman who founded PeTA) does believe exactly that. She thinks that 
humans should become extinct, along with dogs, cats, etc. This 
ridiculous scenario is precisely what she would like to see happen. 
So folks, if that is what you want...if you agree with Ingrid Newkirk's whacky views, send your hard earned money to PeTA. They will help to ensure you are not able to own a dog or cat or hamster or any other pet in the future. They will see to it that you can't eat meat or fish or eggs or any type of animal-based nutrition. They will work to shut down places like Sea World, the zoos, etc. so you cannot observe the many wonderful animals on the Earth. Eventually, once they accomplish these things, they may turn their efforts to making it illegal for humans to procreate. 

If you don't agree with their extremist views, wise up and start supporting those who truly do love, care for and enjoy interaction with other species here on our little blue planet. 

The fanciers of the breeds, those you see exhibiting their dogs at 
Westminster and other dog shows, work very hard to eliminate serious 
genetic conditions. They screen their breeding stock with every 
available test. They research pedigrees before breeding into other 
lines, to check for similar clearances in those animals. They contribute money to research organizations to further the work being done to track down genetic problems. They contribute blood, cell samples, etc. from their own animals to help with DNA and genome studies. They have made great progress so far, and they continue to work hard at it. 

Are there unethical breeders? Certainly, there are. Just as in any 
group of humans, you will find the good and the bad. United States VP 
Elect Joe Biden, for example, managed to find a not so good one when he 
got his new German Shepherd puppy. I don't know who did his research 
for him, but they obviously didn't do their homework if they were 
looking for a responsible breeder. Joe has the right to get his dog 
from whomever he wishes, but if he was trying to set an example of 
purchasing from a responsible hobby breeder he went off the track this 
time. That's too bad, but it was his choice. 

Unfortunately, breeders like that may be a lot easier to find because 
of their high volume and high profile. If you are looking for a nice family pet from a breeder who will be there for you forever, you need to do due diligence. You won't get that from a pet store. You won't get that from the guy selling dogs out of his pickup truck in the WalMart parking lot. You won't get that support from a high-volume breeder, either. Yes, it takes a little more time and effort to find someone who really cares and does all the work to breed the healthiest, happiest puppies possible and then stands behind those puppies. 

This is a living being that will be part of your family, hopefully, for many years. Isn't it worth a bit of effort to find a breeder who will be there for you and that puppy forever? 

And guess what? Shows like Westminster are a very valuable resource 
for finding breeders who do care and who use the best possible practices, as well as for learning more about the various breeds. 

Bravo to USA Network for broadcasting the Westminster Kennel Club show all these years. May they enjoy continued success through the ongoing inclusion of such programs. I will be eagerly watching this year's 
show!" 

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops, I just put the same post on the Westminster thread. I'll take it down. it is a great post.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

PERFECT !!!!! Now if it can just reach (and impact) the masses.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wonderful! thanks for posting!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Good to see that great minds think alike sometimes! A wonderful post that should be read by everyone who even gives a passing thought to dogs and breeders. It does nothing to lessen my support for the wonderful work of rescues and those who open their homes and hearts to fosters and adoptions, be they pure-breds or mixed, and it says things that need to be said.
Jon


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> Good to see that great minds think alike sometimes! A wonderful post that should be read by everyone who even gives a passing thought to dogs and breeders. It does nothing to lessen my support for the wonderful work of rescues and those who open their homes and hearts to fosters and adoptions, be they pure-breds or mixed, and it says things that need to be said.
> Jon


 
I appreciate your post, Jon. As a breeder, I am often lumped in with those who are producing purebred dogs just for money and funneling dogs into rescues and shelters. Nothing could be further from the truth. Yes, I am a breeder. But I also DO support rescues and shelters in many dfferent ways, and I do not limit that support only to "my breed".


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent post. 

A fanatic by any other name is still a fanatic. So many people don't understand the difference between animal rights groups and animal rescue groups. They believe PETA and other AR groups benevolent, kind, loving groups. 

Yes, animals have rights but they do not trump human rights, contrary to what Newkirk et al think or not as the case may be!


----------

